# Is it possible to relactate after 1 1/2 years?



## Sweet Kat (Jul 9, 2005)

Is it possible to relactate after 1 1/2 years?

I would like to try and do this to help my sister out. She has a one month old, who is not doing well at her breast (she has thyroid issues). She has tried absolutely everything, but with three other children at home, she is ready to pack it in. Problem is, she knows how important breastmilk is, and feels SO guilty.

With her last child (#3), I was breastfeeding as well, and I gave her several bottles of my milk to get through some rough patches. She now has baby #4, and I want to try and help her if it's at all possible.

Any advice on how to relactate?


----------



## worldmama (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sweet Kat* 
Is it possible to relactate after 1 1/2 years?

I would like to try and do this to help my sister out. She has a one month old, who is not doing well at her breast (she has thyroid issues). She has tried absolutely everything, but with three other children at home, she is ready to pack it in. Problem is, she knows how important breastmilk is, and feels SO guilty.

With her last child (#3), I was breastfeeding as well, and I gave her several bottles of my milk to get through some rough patches. She now has baby #4, and I want to try and help her if it's at all possible.

Any advice on how to relactate?

Definatey!! My milk came in 2 months after I got married. I had never been pregnant before and my DH and I waited to "do the deed" until we were married. So, I went to the DR. - plua my husband is also a Dr. The milk was tested and sure enough, it was breastmilk. The OB said it was from too much honeymoon activity. I got pregnant 7 months later- breastfed 4 months into my next pregnancy and am still nursing. My milk never went away.

Tell her to start pumping every three hours for 10 minutes per side.


----------



## MiamiMami (Feb 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *worldmama* 
Definatey!! My milk came in 2 months after I got married. I had never been pregnant before and my DH and I waited to "do the deed" until we were married. So, I went to the DR. - plua my husband is also a Dr. The milk was tested and sure enough, it was breastmilk. The OB said it was from too much honeymoon activity. I got pregnant 7 months later- breastfed 4 months into my next pregnancy and am still nursing. My milk never went away.

Tell her to start pumping every three hours for 10 minutes per side.

Hmmmm, never heard of inducing lactation due to "honeymoon activity" as you put it.

To the OP, check Kelly Mom for relactation info. I'm sure its possible.


----------



## time machine (Jun 11, 2008)

It is possible try pumping frequently and see if you can get a drop or two once you notice anything at all ask your Dr if they will call in Reglan (this will stimulate milk production) but continue pumping like crazy until you have a good supply. Some times you can;t get it back but no longer than you have been stopped it is still a good shot for you...good luck.


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sweet Kat* 
Is it possible to relactate after 1 1/2 years?
...
Any advice on how to relactate?

Sweet Kat,

Here you go. I double checked all the links to make sure they are current but if you have trouble with one please PM me.

La Leche League article: Phoebe's Journey (re: a Mom that re-lactated for a 10 1/2 month adopted Chinese girl)
http://www.lalecheleague.org/NB/NBJulAug06p166.html

I would like to resume breastfeeding after an interruption. How do I relactate?
http://www.lalecheleague.org/FAQ/relactation.html

Relactation and Induced Lactation Resources
http://www.kellymom.com/bf/adopt/rel...resources.html

Adoptive Breastfeeding & Relactation
http://www.kellymom.com/bf/adopt/index.html

Relactation and Adoptive Breastfeeding: The Basics
http://www.kellymom.com/bf/supply/relactation.html

Dr. Jack Newman - The Birth Den
http://www.thebirthden.com/Newman.html

The Protocols for Induced Lactation A Guide for Maximizing Breastmilk Production
http://mamadearest.ca/en/info/newman...-lactation.htm

~Cath


----------

